# Is 13000 AED + 4000 AED accommodation good salary for a lecturer position in dubai?



## czeck_mate (Aug 15, 2017)

Hi,

I have been offered a lecturer position in Dubai. The starting salary is 13000 AED and they are also giving 4000 AED worth of accommodation. Other benefits are medical, air tickets and paid one month vacations. Is it a good offer? I am single.

Thanks,


----------



## Totoy_botipot (Aug 15, 2017)

That is a very good offer. if you're single just rent a room, it will save you a lot of money


----------



## czeck_mate (Aug 15, 2017)

Totoy_botipot said:


> That is a very good offer. if you're single just rent a room, it will save you a lot of money


How much is the living expense in dubai for a single person if accommodation covered?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

how long is a piece of string?
You should go through this thread
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...-salary-offer-package-questions-part-2-a.html


----------



## 1467545 (May 3, 2017)

it really depends on expectations and life style. I am here with my wife, not going out that much and not visiting fancy places, not having fancy car, not living the dubailifestyle... 13000 per months is exactly what I spend. But I am sure half of it is enough. For accommodation I don't know because my company provide it.


----------



## stevesmithone (Jun 1, 2017)

valinax said:


> it really depends on expectations and life style. I am here with my wife, not going out that much and not visiting fancy places, not having fancy car, not living the dubailifestyle... 13000 per months is exactly what I spend. But I am sure half of it is enough. For accommodation I don't know because my company provide it.


Do you mean 1300 per month?


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

czeck_mate said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been offered a lecturer position in Dubai. The starting salary is 13000 AED and they are also giving 4000 AED worth of accommodation. Other benefits are medical, air tickets and paid one month vacations. Is it a good offer? I am single.
> 
> Thanks,


I have many people working for me on less of a package and doing very well. Is it enough is "up to you", it's not enough for me but I love to party and travel. The way I looked at my offer was that it needed to be about 20% more than my US salary plus housing & car. If you are getting that at least (and happy in Pakistan with your current salary) then you will be OK unless you get in the Dubai easy credit trap.


----------



## 1467545 (May 3, 2017)

stevesmithone said:


> Do you mean 1300 per month?


Nope, I meant 13000. I still don't understand where all my money goes, and I am not partying at all! I think 10000 is the minimum for rental car&gasoline (2000), salik (500), phones&internet (1000), food (3-4000) and cheap restaurants a couple of times a week (2500). Dubai is expansive.


----------



## stevesmithone (Jun 1, 2017)

valinax said:


> Nope, I meant 13000. I still don't understand where all my money goes, and I am not partying at all! I think 10000 is the minimum for rental car&gasoline (2000), salik (500), phones&internet (1000), food (3-4000) and cheap restaurants a couple of times a week (2500). Dubai is expansive.


I suppose if you include a car and regular eating out, you could bang through money pretty quickly. 
I'm planning to move out on my own initially, so was looking at about 4-5k, so if there's two of you, makes sense!


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

I used to budget 100 dhs a day for food (including cheaper takeaways and supermarket deli food sometimes, coffee, fuel and phone, parking- general daily expenses. Worked for me if I was sensible. Add car rental or payment, accommodation and other occasional expenses on top - e.g. weekends away or flights, clothes, gym membership, nights out, etc and you won't be far off if you're careful about what you spend and can live without too many expensive and imported groceries.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

